# has your dog ever pissed on anyone?



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

My dog has never pissed on anyone until recently and now he's pissed on the same person twice - the club helper. 8-[


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Chris Michalek said:


> My dog has never pissed on anyone until recently and now he's pissed on the same person twice - the club helper. 8-[


Maybe he's trying to tell you (or your helper?) something?
Flan has hiked his leg on two people recently. He is almost
15 months old, it maybe hormone related? How old is your dog?


----------



## Ted Efthymiadis (Apr 3, 2009)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Maybe he's trying to tell you (or your helper?) something?
> Flan has hiked his leg on two people recently. He is almost
> 15 months old, it maybe hormone related? How old is your dog?


My Mal pisses on people who wear red pants.
Needless to say I don't own any red pants. 

Since he doesn't piss on me, I let it slide.


----------



## Tim Lynam (Jun 12, 2009)

I had a Ring II dog piss on my leg during a trial after the call off on a stopped attack. "If I can't bite ya, piss on ya..." Probably got a better General Outlook score LOL.


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Lots of dogs do this, my dog will piss on anyone that stands close enough.


----------



## Lynn Cheffins (Jul 11, 2006)

When I was outfitting I had a leader that woudl only piss on clients - preferably if they were wearing something expensive. She was a "stealth wee-er" and would sneak up behind them while they were engaged in conversation, hose down their leg (she was a female) and then go looking for another victim.


----------



## Erica Boling (Jun 17, 2008)

I have a male Dobe who peed on my dad's shoe... while my dad was wearing the shoe. This was before my Dobe was neutered. After he was neutered, we never had any more problems with inappropriate peeing...


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

My dog peed on me. ONCE.


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

The first time my dog ever lifted his leg it was on a lady. My dog was really freaking young....The lady was holding a female toy poodle#-o

He has been a chronic leg lifter ever since...though no more pissing on people.

I have known a SAR dog that liked to piss on the quarries after finding them. A lab.


----------



## Julie Ann Alvarez (Aug 4, 2007)

We had a Rott who decided to piss on my Husband.... Needless to say my Husband took the dog behind the shed tied him up and pissed on him.

It never happened again. Disgusting I know..... Needless to say the dog was hosed off after and put into the kennel for the rest of the day to sulk.


----------



## Courtney Guthrie (Oct 30, 2007)

Julie Ann Alvarez said:


> We had a Rott who decided to piss on my Husband.... Needless to say my Husband took the dog behind the shed tied him up and pissed on him.
> 
> It never happened again. Disgusting I know..... Needless to say the dog was hosed off after and put into the kennel for the rest of the day to sulk.


I lmao'ed Julie. That was great!! lol lol 

Judge has taken to pee'ing on men that get to close to our space or something, I usaully catch him before he does it so we don't have any issues, he rarely lifts his leg anyway! 

Now Red, my APBT/AST bitch lifts her leg to pee and she will pee on people, walk up behind them and take a leak then scratch the ground as if to say that she "owns" them now. I used to have it under control with her but since I retired her, she kinda does what she wants to a point. ;p; 

Courtney


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

My Rottweiler Joker RIP pissed on my dickhead neighbors liter of Mountain Dew that he had sitting on the ground next to his ladder he was up on scraping paint. 
Another neighbor a lady seen him do it to she looked at me and I put my index finger to my mouth and shook my head no:-$ she smiled with a glint of evil said nothing. We both waited and chatted till he came down for a swig.:twisted:


----------



## Julie Ann Alvarez (Aug 4, 2007)

Mike Scheiber said:


> My Rottweiler Joker RIP pissed on my dickhead neighbors liter of Mountain Dew that he had sitting on the ground next to his ladder he was up on scraping paint.
> Another neighbor a lady seen him do it to she looked at me and I put my index finger to my mouth and shook my head no:-$ she smiled with a glint of evil said nothing. We both waited and chatted till he came down for a swig.:twisted:


Awesome. That is so gross and disgusting yet alarmingly hilarious. I have a neighbor who I would love to see that happen to. His dog shits in my yard every damn day.


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

Mike Scheiber said:


> My Rottweiler Joker RIP pissed on my dickhead neighbors liter of Mountain Dew that he had sitting on the ground next to his ladder he was up on scraping paint.
> Another neighbor a lady seen him do it to she looked at me and I put my index finger to my mouth and shook my head no:-$ she smiled with a glint of evil said nothing. We both waited and chatted till he came down for a swig.:twisted:


:twisted::twisted::twisted::twisted::mrgreen:

Getting EVIL ideas in my head!!!! Havoc knows "go pee" on command, and he usually lifts his leg, and he's the right personality type to pee on someone... 

REVENGE!

Of course then I can be totally apologetic, like, he's never done that before...O 8-[ :-\"


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I had a Norwich terrier that had a part in one of the Muny Opera events. Jeanne Stapelton? (mrs Archie Bunker but not in this role) walked out on stage with him and he immediately pissed all over the bad guys shoes. Got the biggest applause of the whole show. 
My brother's Bull terrier did the same during another Muny play. He was Bill Syke's dog (Oliver Twist) and he pissed on the "murder victim's" head after he pulled her hair piece off. She should have won an award. Didn't even flintch!


----------



## Terry Devine (Mar 11, 2008)

I had a mutt in an OB class. He did not want to be there and when he and his owner arrived this one day he pissed all over the training area. After getting everyone started on their lesson the dog showed his disapproval by pissing all over his owners leg.

Terry


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

My GSN did it in training and I thought I would pee myself! Funny to watch and the woman proved she was wash & wear!


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

Yup. A couple of times. I watch him a lot more closely now if people are standing around and he's off leash.

They say it's good luck if a dog pees on you, but I think they say that to make you feel better if it happens to you.


----------



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)

I had a couple come out to take a look at a litter about two years ago, and my stud dog peed on the wife while we were talking together in the yard. Never seen him do that to countless other visitors, and I was absolutely mortified as it happened. The husband thought it was pretty funny, though.


----------



## Adi Ibrahimbegovic (Nov 21, 2008)

Now, THAT'S funny!

"We had a Rott who decided to piss on my Husband.... Needless to say my Husband took the dog behind the shed tied him up and pissed on him.

It never happened again. Disgusting I know..... Needless to say the dog was hosed off after and put into the kennel for the rest of the day to sulk."


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

leslie cassian said:


> They say it's good luck if a dog pees on you,


That sort of luck I could do with out


----------



## Mo Earle (Mar 1, 2008)

we fostered a dalmation for a short time, I really like dogs,not this one, we took care of him, but I wanted this one gone, finally found him a home with the local fire chief-they were a perfect match, about a year later, the chief had a huge party,outdoor BBQ at his place- had to be over a 100 people-I was standing with a group of people and out of all the people there, this dog came up behind me and lifted his leg on me...:evil:...I guess he didn't like me either:-D:-D


----------



## Kaimi Silva (Jul 21, 2009)

I would only worry if your dog "showered" the helper and the club helper enjoyed it.:-o

Kaimi


----------



## Butch Cappel (Aug 12, 2007)

I was doing my very first live training demo as a training rep for Iams dog food with my Great Dane. I had chosen to drive to the dog show with him and had a blow out on the way. Everything went wrong and I was late arriving and rushed to the auditorium with my dog, Mich, straight from the car.

There were over a 100 Trainers & pet store owners in the audience and I was scared to death to start my first speech and demo. Mich & I were introduced, we stepped to the microphone and I started to stutter my little speech with Mich standing beside me. 

I had been told to open with a joke to ease the crowd up a little, so I made a nervous little attempt at what I really, REALLY, hoped would be a funny story. As I got to the punch line I heard a few little giggles, then a couple of chuckles, and finally the crowd just roared with laughter.

"Dang, I didn't think it was that funny" I remember thinking at the time. 

Then I felt the first warm sensation about pocket high on my jeans. The warm feeling spread and spread as I looked down to see my dog relieving himself on my leg. It was a great public speaking lesson for me. As the crowd kept laughing I made a mental note. "Before telling a joke to warm up the crowd always break your dog."


----------

